# grotropin



## ndoody (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone every heard of grotropin by medical inc? This it the official website :-

It seems strange as there is no contact details on the website for the company and the vials are a strange size. There is very little info on google about the brand, mostly about some other pokey oral type product.

What made me look it up was an article in the Sun actually about the rugby player that got caught doing hgh and they had a picture of a vial so I looked up the make as I hadnt heard of it before.

There is like one website that seems english (prices are all in pounds) that sells the stuff and its not badly priced. I would like to post that website to find out if anyone knows if they are to be trusted, though I dont know if thats against some forum rule as it generally is right?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would not be fooled this is an UGLab no pharma company would produce orals and injectables like they have, plus the GH looks generic and a poor one at that


----------



## ndoody (Sep 28, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i would not be fooled this is an UGLab no pharma company would produce orals and injectables like they have, plus the GH looks generic and a poor one at that


Ahh cool, UGlab = underground lab?

Yeah, thats probably right as I cannot find contact details for the actual company anywhere!

Shame on the Sun for running a story and picturing bunk stuff ;p


----------

